# How many leaves can you cut from a Java Fern?



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Grabbed a Java Fern today from a LFS, it was towards the back of their plant tank, leaves looked ok from what I could see. Turns out that there's only about 3 leaves on the rhizome but 2 of them are cut and damaged, looks like there's one young leaf that is still in good shape.

Can I trim all but 1 leaf and expect this plant to thrive? Its got a rubber band holding it to a rock currently.


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

You can cut out down to a bare rhizome I'd you wanted to and it would grow new leaves and roots.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Under good conditions Java Fern can survive anything I have had one leaf with roots take over a small aquarium.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I've cut all the leaves off and the fern has rejuvenated itself quite well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Good to know, I will be cutting it down then.

Bump: Always when trimming, do you cut it down to the rhizome?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Close but don't damage the rhizome.


----------



## JohnEX (Jan 28, 2004)

you don't have to cut any leaves. The damaged ones could grow spores and sprout new plants.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I agree leaving a damaged leaf on the plant for me usually results in plantlets growing from that leaf


----------

